# Die holder for lathe?



## Nickfff (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,

Can somone point me towards a link for a die holder that fits on the lathe?

Thanks...


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 3, 2009)

There may be others, but check out little machine shop.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 3, 2009)

This is the one I have and I love it.http://tinyurl.com/5lqwxq
One tip......Figure out a way to turn the lathe, either with a wrench or a handle, turning the die holder is MURDER on your hands and turning it with channel locks just screws up the soft aluminum.:wink:


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 3, 2009)

Make one




or buy one.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=318-2031&PMPXNO=944247&PARTPG=INLMK3


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought one from Enco.  Works great, but be sure you get one that's going to fit in whatever chuck you have on your tail stock.  I didn't double check the one I bought before hitting the checkout button, and ended up with one with a 3/4" shank and a 1/2" through hole.  Not a huge problem, and I figured out a solution pretty quickly, but it's something to be aware of.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 3, 2009)

Also make sure you get the one for the right die diameter - dies come in 13/16 and 1".  I have both due the this error.


----------



## me2cyclops (Jan 3, 2009)

if you get the one made by "taig" is sits on a 1/2" shaft and has both 1" and 13/16 , also has holes to turn it with a tommy bar


----------

